
Griffonnage: Scribble careless drawings with friends, privately - rmnclmnt
https://griffonnage.now.sh
======
rmnclmnt
Hi folks,

Over the last few weeks, I've been hacking an end-to-end encrypted
collaborative drawing app. I started coding this after seing all my friends
and colleagues using Skribbl.io which is very far from being a privacy-first
service. And I'm a regular user of Excalidraw, so I figured I could bring the
best of both worlds!

I am looking for some help developing it as this is just a fun side project.
If you have some coding skills, the tech stack is composed mainly of Nuxt.js +
Fabric.js + Socket.io + TweetNaCl.js. The code is completely free and open-
source: [https://github.com/griffonnage](https://github.com/griffonnage)

